# Will an unltrasonic pest repeller affect our emperor scorpions ?



## plainman007 (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi,

I have 2 emperors now for over 9 months. They are quite healthy and active.
I was planning on installing a ultrasonic pest repeller to get rid of the occasional lizards and cockroaches that enter the house. But i wanted to first check if it will affect and hurt my scorpions ? Ive heard they have no ears but wanted to check with you guys. Thanks.


----------



## bjaeger (Oct 11, 2008)

I wouldn't if I were you. Google "ultrasonic pest repeller scorpions" and see what comes up. I saw a lot of stuff about them repelling scorpions.


----------



## kbekker (Oct 11, 2008)

They probably aren't even effective at controlling pests.

http://www.ftc.gov/opa/2001/05/fyi0128.shtm


----------



## talljosh003 (Oct 12, 2008)

i mean some...most... people consider scorpions pests so if it is effective against some pests it might bother your scorpion:?


----------



## plainman007 (Oct 23, 2008)

I didnt get any concrete evidence vice versa. So i decided not to buy the repellant. My scorpions lives are more important i feel.


----------



## Aztek (Oct 23, 2008)

Scorpions are pests.
So they would be affected.


----------



## dairy (Oct 23, 2008)

plainman007 said:


> I didnt get any concrete evidence vice versa. So i decided not to buy the repellant. My scorpions lives are more important i feel.


Pick one up, point it at your tank and turn it on. If you're scorps going scurrying around the tank, turn it off and return it. If they don't even twitch, you're all set. If you go this route, please post again. I'm curious as to whether it will affect them.


----------



## sacto (Oct 23, 2008)

*Good experiment...*

Try this...Turn one on in your roach room, see if it even works. I'm curious to see if these gadgets really do work.


----------



## tabor (Oct 24, 2008)

Aztek said:


> Scorpions are pests.
> So they would be affected.


if the product wasnt a load of crap and actually did what it says it does


----------



## tabor (Oct 24, 2008)

im a supervisor now at best buy and let me tell you something, anything (be it pest repellent or wireless) that promises to turn your house's electric system into something amazing is crap.


----------

